# Commercial building grounding



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Do the same rules apply as Resi ? Rods and water meter ?
> 
> Or can one or both of these be substituted for steel beams ?
> 
> ...


Almost there Wrongun., 

I used rods and water meter bond and also building steel to tie it together. 

check with your local codes for update on any change reguarding of bonding. but I am pretty sure it is pretty much universal all thru the USA beside some local area may do it little different. 

the reason why I tie together with building steel due their footers are useally pretty deep so they do have long J bolts so that is one of few very good source for bonding.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The key phrase to remember is "You have to bond it if it's there." 

A typical commercial metal building will need a building steel ground, water and sprinklers (if present), and 2 ground rods. The ufer ground for some reason isn't always enforced around here, and I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Don’t forget the gas line if there is one present.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Read 250.50 
All that are present in 250.52(A)(1) - (A)(7) shall be bonded together..................


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

MHElectric said:


> The key phrase to remember is "You have to bond it if it's there."
> 
> A typical commercial metal building will need a building steel ground, water and sprinklers (if present), and 2 ground rods. The ufer ground for some reason isn't always enforced around here, and I'm not entirely sure why.


If you have water and steel, you don't need the two ground rods. The steel satisfies the supplemental grounding electrode in addition to the water electrode. This doesn't mean the others don't need to be bonded if present.:thumbsup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

btharmy2 said:


> If you have water and steel, you don't need the two ground rods. The steel satisfies the supplemental grounding electrode in addition to the water electrode. This doesn't mean the others don't need to be bonded if present.:thumbsup:


You are 100% correct. 

HOWEVER, I have never wired any structure where we didn't also have to drop two ground rods, despite how many other grounding electrodes were present. Even in residential we would still make sure there was an extra ground rod on a house with copper h2o lines, whenever we would upgrade the service. Nobody would pass your inspections around here if you didn't.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Edit out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Nobody would pass your inspections around here if you didn't.


You need to educate your inspectors, I have worked all over Western NC From Charlotte to the Western boundaries and have never had to add rods if not required. 

Contact Joe Starling at NCDOI.

Roger


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry this question was meant for another one of my threads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

